# HTPC case suggestions



## intel igent (Jun 9, 2009)

hi all! i'm looking into getting a HTPC case for my new rig and would like some insight/ideas from the community 

requirement's are: 1) black case and 2) support ATX mobo/PSU 

i don't need fancy light's and touchscreen's but 120mm fan's are a plus! front panel I/O is not a big deal either as everything will be fed to my receiver which will be in close proximity. a remote is also not necessary. 

thnx


----------



## erocker (Jun 9, 2009)

This thing could survive a bomb and would be the last HTPC case you'll ever need, but the price is up there: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133084 Black versions should be out shortly.

It's tough finding one that uses a 120mm fan, but Silverstone is good stuff.  http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163117


----------



## intel igent (Jun 9, 2009)

thnx erocker but the TT is a lil' more flashy and pricey than what i'd like, guess i have to keep on lookin'....

so far it look's like silverstone is gonna be my choice just need to get the fund's together! damn HDMI cable's are EXPENSIVE!


----------



## intel igent (Jun 17, 2009)

well i've seem to come down to 2 choice's http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?S=1322&ID=1836 and http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=NzE0 the thermaltake is about $100 more here 

comment's?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 17, 2009)

Can someone post the name of what Erocker linked to at the Canuck Egg? For some reason the site just stalls for me. 

*Disclaimer* : I use the word "Canuck" as a light-hearted poke at all our Canadian friends, who many of us here in the northern US would take a bullet for. If you take offense then you need to get a life.


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 17, 2009)

this isnt about what case to buy, rather what case not to buy:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...unt_Case_-_Black.html?tl=c10s25b3&id=Z3vo2oIN

I bought this becuase it looked pretty sexy from the pic with its rack handles etc... and i pictured it going well with my blueray player and AV receiver....

Its a good quality case, but its the size of a super tower case lying on its side... and it rattles if the lid isnt screwed on very tight... so nowe its lying empty in my house and im going to get another cosmos S as they look so cool


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 17, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Can someone post the name of what Erocker linked to at the Canuck Egg? For some reason the site just stalls for me.
> 
> *Disclaimer* : I use the word "Canuck" as a light-hearted poke at all our Canadian friends, who many of us here in the northern US would take a bullet for. If you take offense then you need to get a life.




Its ok, when the Canuckian Empire rises from the layers of filth cast upon us by our Americano inferiors, we will be sure to crush the windpipe of all who slandered us. Until then, we'll share a beer.

Erocker's First Link

Erocker's Second Link


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 17, 2009)

I use this case for my HTPC rig. It works very well and has a good amount of space for a Micro-Atx board. Currently I run a Q6600 OC'd to 3.2Ghz. The case is big enough to support a good sized cpu cooler, but not a full sized tower cpu monster cooler. I did a slight mod to get a 120mm fan in the front. It did have mounts for 1 but had to do some wire routing to get it to fit. I use the CoolerMaster Gemni, which fits perfectly. If you put the smaller fans on a rheostat you can pretty much make the system inaudible. Although when running games the noise level rises considerably otherwise it's whisper quite.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163055

One other point is it is sized correctly. It is no bigger then amp/tuner that powers my speakers. So it fits right next and looks great next to my components.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 17, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Can someone post the name of what Erocker linked to at the Canuck Egg? For some reason the site just stalls for me.
> 
> *Disclaimer* : I use the word "Canuck" as a light-hearted poke at all our Canadian friends, who many of us here in the northern US would take a bullet for. If you take offense then you need to get a life.



you in trouble NAO!  

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermaltake/Luxa2_LM300_Touch_Pro/ this what erocker was reffering to? this the other one SILVERSTONE Black Aluminum / Steel LC13B-E ATX Media Center / HTPC Case - Retail 

due to what i will be installing it is VERY important to me for it to have 120mm fan's as i want NO heat issues....

decisions, decisions 

thnx everyone


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 17, 2009)

intel igent said:


> so far it look's like silverstone is gonna be my choice just need to get the fund's together! damn HDMI cable's are EXPENSIVE!



Get em off Ebay.  Much cheaper and work just as well.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 17, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> Get em off Ebay.  Much cheaper and work just as well.



i actually found the rosewill brand on newegg for a GREAT price! the good thing is they are 1.3a certified so 10.2GBPS transfer 

i changed my mind from the silverstone and i'm pretty shure it will be between the Antec and the TT. 

the TT look's SO much better IMO and i think the internal layout will suit my need's better, but it's still $300+ for a case! 

I'm using ATM mobo/PSU (specs on the left) and possible bual GFX down the line so it need's to be big + cool


----------



## Cja123 (Jun 17, 2009)

intel igent said:


> thnx erocker but the TT is a lil' more flashy and pricey than what i'd like, guess i have to keep on lookin'....
> 
> so far it look's like silverstone is gonna be my choice just need to get the fund's together! damn HDMI cable's are EXPENSIVE!



Hey man don't worry about HDMI cables.. as you can see, you can get them pretty cheap. I own this cable and a DVI/HDMI cable of the same make. They both work flawlessly and cost me very little. 
Poke around that website and I'm sure you can find something that suits your needs.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 17, 2009)

intel igent said:


> hi all! i'm looking into getting a HTPC case for my new rig and would like some insight/ideas from the community
> 
> requirement's are: 1) black case and 2) support ATX mobo/PSU
> 
> ...



what was wrong with the Lian Li Shuttle and Antec Multistation I suggested?


----------



## intel igent (Jun 17, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> what was wrong with the Lian Li Shuttle and Antec Multistation I suggested?



nothing "wrong" with them just i decided to go with an ATX board vs mATX (mainly due to my VISTA OEM choice) so that kinda swayed me away plus i really wanted a case with 120mm fan's as i'll be on air with this rig and i would like it to remain cool & quiet 

i also wanted something that would closely resemble an audio receiver (i have a Yamaha htr-6290) since they will be paired together 

thnx to all! feel free to add more comment's/suggestion's here as i am just learning about the HTPC stuff and i could use all the help/info i can get!


----------

